# How to Hustle for tips.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Okay... welcome to hustle school, so you aren't getting any tips? NP, I am here to help you get paid.

Tip for tip number 1: Change your nickname to Tip me, Tip your drivers, Tips are welcomed, et al. This leads to tip number 5.

Tip for tip number 2: The sob story, if the pax starts talking to you, give them a sob story like... Your mother has cancer or that you are about to be evicted, always make sure to mention that uber doesn't have a tipping option that could "at least" help you make more money to "fix your sob story".

Tip for tip number 3: Talk about how uber will be deactivating low rate riders soon and talk about how you know some "asshole drivers" are low rating passengers who do not tip on purpose.

Tip for tip number 4: Drunk riders love conflicting or euphoric talk, sink to their level and make sure you agree with them at the end, mention tipping and uber.

Tip for tip number 5: New riders who are 5 stars will see your name as stated on tip 1 and will think you have to tip.


Always remember, if a pax has no money and apologizes for not being able to tip, give them a 5 for at least realizing they should.

Fill more methods you think may contribute to a tip, that's all I got and need for 80% of my riders to tip.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I screen shot your post. Lmao!


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

d0n said:


> Okay... welcome to hustle school, so you aren't getting any tips? NP, I am here to help you get paid.
> 
> Tip for tip number 1: Change your nickname to Tip me, Tip your drivers, Tips are welcomed, et al. This leads to tip number 5.
> 
> ...


I went to edit my Uber profile. How to change nickname to pls tip?

Appreciate the advice


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

That's hilarious.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

d0n said:


> Okay... welcome to hustle school, so you aren't getting any tips? NP, I am here to help you get paid.
> 
> Tip for tip number 1: Change your nickname to Tip me, Tip your drivers, Tips are welcomed, et al. This leads to tip number 5.
> 
> ...


I thought this was normal conversation. And the reason I got 2 marks for professionalism.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I got a big one today .


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I play the positive angle. Whenever I get asked, and I get asked a lot, how I like driver for Uber or how long I've been driving, I'll always lead to conversation about tip. Instead of directing to them, I just say something along the lines of "Rates are bad these days, Uber has been lowing the rates too much lately but thankfully Atlanta riders are such generous tippers!"

Complete lie of course, but it puts it in their head that A) Tipping is definitely acceptable and B) Do they want to be that jerk that doesn't tip?

If they press in "Oh we can tip drivers?"

"Of course you can! Even though Uber doesn't allow Tips in app and I understand that many people don't carry cash, so I have a square reader here if you'd like to tip with a credit card"

I've gotten more tips using this type of conversation, including tips on my square reader, then I did being "negative" with the conversation. It also sounds more professional than trying to "negatively" guilt them into tipping with sob stories. No one wants to hear sob stories... if they did they'd go serve in a Soup Kitchen.

Also know when they say "Tips are included, I set mine to 20% when I signed up!"

"No sir/ma'am you didn't, that's only for UberTaxi. This is UberX/Select and that automatic gratuity does not apply."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

d0n said:


> Okay... welcome to hustle school, so you aren't getting any tips? NP, I am here to help you get paid.
> 
> Tip for tip number 1: Change your nickname to Tip me, Tip your drivers, Tips are welcomed, et al. This leads to tip number 5.
> 
> ...


Disagree with # 5. Most times when they tell you that and you tell them you have a Square reader, Venmo, PayPal.me they just shut up and then can't get out fast enough. Usually no cash is a BS excuse even if you don't have a way to get paid cash free. You should, tho.


----------



## Uberutah (Dec 17, 2016)

d0n said:


> Okay... welcome to hustle school, so you aren't getting any tips? NP, I am here to help you get paid.
> 
> Tip for tip number 1: Change your nickname to Tip me, Tip your drivers, Tips are welcomed, et al. This leads to tip number 5.
> 
> ...


I've gone on 27 trips now and 3 weeks and have received one tip for $2 so frustrating I have water for them and Ferrero Rocher. What am I doing wrong


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberutah said:


> I've gone on 27 trips now and 3 weeks and have received one tip for $2 so frustrating I have water for them and Ferrero Rocher. What am I doing wrong


What are you doing wrong? Youre giving out water and ferrero rocher....

people who tip will tip without water or candy. People who dont tip wont even if you pour them a glass of champagne.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> "Rates are bad these days, Uber has been lowing the rates too much lately but thankfully Atlanta riders are such generous tippers!"


telling passengers that their peers (fellow Atlanta passengers) are generous tippers is actually a somewhat effective way to increase tipping.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> telling passengers that their peers (fellow Atlanta passengers) are generous tippers is actually a somewhat effective way to increase tipping.


Exactly. It puts a positive spin to it. Doesnt work for everyone, but those that do tip (in other settings) but didnt know they should or could tip their uber driver sometimes can be reformed. Its better than a negatige sob story in my opinion.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Exactly. It puts a positive spin to it. Doesnt work for everyone, but those that do tip (in other settings) but didnt know they should or could tip their uber driver sometimes can be reformed. Its better than a negatige sob story in my opinion.


yup.

a sob story amounts to aggressive panhandling. 
You may get a 'sucker' who genuinely wants to help you. You may get a creep who enjoys the power dynamic of you begging. You may come to work bald with a hospital bracelet on and finesse the sob story onto your passenger, - but in general it's a direct attack on someone who does not want to tip.

Informing your passenger that the social norm of his/her peers involves tipping, is a different approach. Done effectively, it makes the passenger _want _to tip (to be included in the social group he/she values).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What are you doing wrong? Youre giving out water and ferrero rocher....
> 
> people who tip will tip without water or candy. People who dont tip wont even if you pour them a glass of champagne.


This is truth almost all my tips came from people who tip all their drivers or I connected with in conversation.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

When they get in, you might as well jingle some coins in a styrofoam cup.


----------



## tuncalisecz (Dec 16, 2016)

My number 1 tactic for tips is to provide a good service. However, most pax thinks tips are included. I thought it before I started driving. You only need to remind them that you accept tips. My favorite way is to bring the conversation to driving for Uber (lots of people are curious about it) and say "I use tips to cover gas". I thought about putting a tip jar with a $20 and $10 bill, but it seems aggressive. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Get a plastic cup and put it in your cup holder. Place 2 $1 bills in it. People will figure out it is a tip cup. At night time you can light the cup up.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

still have a pic of one on my phone









i made better ones using a larger 'Big Gulp' style cup and then balling up some paper to fill the bottom 3rd of the cup, but you get the idea...

This is a 'New' one, that I had just made and 'seeded'.
After you get actual tips and stuff them in, it looks a lot less fake


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Rufusruffington (Dec 6, 2016)

There are several led tip jars out there that you can purchase.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior (Dec 22, 2016)

In my very recent and short duration as an uber driver in Singapore, I find that pax paying via credit card don't tip (I've never gotten a tip from them regardless. One lady I drove home stayed in a multi million dollar condominium in an offshore island. Still - no tip!). People who pay cash though tend to offer a $1 to $2 tip or simply round off the fare. There are those who do count every single cent before handing you the cash. One example was an air stewardess and I actually helped carry her luggage (2 pieces) into and out of the trunk. Her name was Jennifer - not that it matters to you guys. But no matter what, I always offer my pax 5 star service. That's why my rating is high. Of course there are pax who don't or won't gimme 5 stars back but it's OK, I don't bear grudges. It's their choice.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

There is a rat in these forums, first and last time I post my exploits.

God damn drunk posting, they changed my nickname back to my normal name.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So hows your method working out?

had a record breaking day in tips last night. $170 in cash, $20 on my square reader. Lighted tip sign may be really paying off!

Smallest tip $5, largest $50. Hope it aint just a fluke!


----------



## d0nnyboy (Dec 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So hows your method working out?
> 
> had a record breaking day in tips last night. $170 in cash, $20 on my square reader. Lighted tip sign may be really paying off!
> 
> Smallest tip $5, largest $50. Hope it aint just a fluke!


Dunno, you tell me, son!

I did 5 rides a day that give me 40 to 55 bucks at 80% the chance. Before the rat exposed me that is, I think you are the rat =))

How many do you as select and destroying your car with 100 riders a day?

Average please, not your best day.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

d0nnyboy said:


> Dunno, you tell me, son!
> 
> I did 5 rides a day that give me 40 to 55 bucks at 80% the chance. Before the rat exposed me that is, I think you are the rat =))
> 
> ...


What rat? Huh?

I did 17 trips last night. 5 Select. Far from 100 riders a day. Far from my best day. Yea, that $50 tip probably aint gonna happen again or too often, that's my largest single tip I've ever gotten, but I got several $20... which again, rarely happens... I'd be happy with $5-10 average tip.

Again, might have been a fluke, we'll see how tonight and future night goes.

All I know is, the sign has already paid for itself!


----------



## d0nnyboy (Dec 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What rat? Huh?
> 
> I did 17 trips last night. 5 Select. Far from 100 riders a day. Far from my best day. Yea, that $50 tip probably aint gonna happen again or too often, that's my largest single tip I've ever gotten, but I got several $20... which again, rarely happens... I'd be happy with $5-10 average tip.
> 
> ...


We are in different worlds, son.

You are exclusive, just like I don't compare my tips to my friends in lux or lux suv tips, they are insane, it comes with the quality of riders.

Thing is, for my classification, my tip was large enough daily, don't rat me out again.

By 100 I meant you take a shit ton of trips a day, I actually like my cars interior.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

d0nnyboy said:


> We are in different worlds, son.
> 
> You are exclusive, just like I don't compare my tips to my friends in lux or lux suv tips, they are insane, it comes with the quality of riders.
> 
> ...


16 v 100, big different... you take 5 a day? 5 days a week? 7 days week? I drive two days a week, 30 average. if you drive 6 days a week, you take as many trips as I do per week...

Would it blow your mind that out of the 5 select, only 3 tipped? Would it also blow your mind that my $50 tip came from an X ride?

Who or why or when people tip is like hunting for mythical unicorn. No one may ever find it, some may get closer than others... but I'll tell you this, tips were off the charts yesterday. That blew my mind.


----------



## d0nnyboy (Dec 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> 16 v 100, big different... you take 5 a day? 5 days a week? 7 days week? I drive two days a week, 30 average. if you drive 6 days a week, you take as many trips as I do per week...
> 
> Would it blow your mind that out of the 5 select, only 3 tipped? Would it also blow your mind that my $50 tip came from an X ride?
> 
> Who or why or when people tip is like hunting for mythical unicorn. No one may ever find it, some may get closer than others... but I'll tell you this, tips were off the charts yesterday. That blew my mind.


I drive 4 days a week...

My week comes close to your day...

Select is still better tip, better quality of people, they look for it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

d0nnyboy said:


> I drive 4 days a week...
> 
> My week comes close to your day...
> 
> Select is still better tip, better quality of people, they look for it.


So 10 whole trips is your definition of a shit ton more?


----------



## d0nnyboy (Dec 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So 10 whole trips is your definition of a shit ton more?


Hold on, do you take an average of 10 trips a day? How many days?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

d0nnyboy said:


> Hold on, do you take an average of 10 trips a day? How many days?


16 per day, 2 days a week... you do 20 trips a week (5 x 4) and I do 32 (16 x 2)


----------



## d0nnyboy (Dec 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> 16 per day, 2 days a week... you do 20 trips a week (5 x 4) and I do 32 (16 x 2)


I actually do less sometimes but let's go with 5, do you get 170 bucks a day on tips?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

d0nnyboy said:


> I actually do less sometimes but let's go with 5, do you get 170 bucks a day on tips?


Like i've been saying, this was the first time I brought out my lighted tip sign and this was a record breaking day.

My reply to this thread recently was meant for Don and his initial post about how to hustle for tips. You've never even commented in this thread, so not sure why it was derailed into our personal discussion of calling me a rat and assuming I'm destroying my car with 100 trips a day...

Tip signs and positive discussion with pax regarding tipping, that's the way to change the tipping culture. I hope the $190 in tips I made ($170 was cash, had $20 on square reader) was not a fluke, but we'll see...


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

Guys, guys, guys.....you're going about it all wrong. The BEST way to get a tip is when they get in your car....75% or more of the time they'll ask, "How's it going?"

YOU respond, " Pretty good......it's a little slow tonight....but the tips have been great!"

There

Now, you've put it in there mind....

Now they know that people tip and now they know that there cheap bastards if they don't. 

Often times they didn't know people tip and they ask....."people tip?" And you say, " yeah, of course it's not required but it's ALWAYS appreciated!"

The rest is up to them. 

THIS will greatly increase your odds of getting tipped.


----------

